# pulley and belt set up on wood lathe



## Berdep

Howdy.This is Berdep.I just got an older craftsman wood lathe from a friend..The motor pulley and lathe pullys both have 4 belt openings..Which is best set for slow speed and fast speed??I have never used a lathe before.. So is it big wheel on motor to small lathe pulley and vise/versa..?I would appreciate any help..Thanks a bunch


----------



## duncsuss

Berdep said:


> Howdy.This is Berdep.I just got an older craftsman wood lathe from a friend..The motor pulley and lathe pullys both have 4 belt openings..Which is best set for slow speed and fast speed??I have never used a lathe before.. So is it big wheel on motor to small lathe pulley and vise/versa..?I would appreciate any help..Thanks a bunch


You should have the pulleys arranged "opposite" so that as the motor shaft pulley grows larger, the facing pulley on the lathe shaft shrinks.

Then put the belt around the smallest pulley on the motor shaft and the largest pulley on the lathe shaft. This will give you the slowest lathe rpm.

As you move the belt towards the other end of the group of pulleys the rpm will increase.

Try it yourself, you'll get the picture :thumbsup:

Welcome to the world of turning :smile:


----------



## duncsuss

Oh, before you put any wood in there ...

BUY A FACEMASK.

This isn't a joke -- pieces of wood (even small pieces) can be very dangerous.


----------



## oldmacnut

Berdep said:


> Howdy.This is Berdep.I just got an older craftsman wood lathe from a friend..The motor pulley and lathe pullys both have 4 belt openings..Which is best set for slow speed and fast speed??I have never used a lathe before.. So is it big wheel on motor to small lathe pulley and vise/versa..?I would appreciate any help..Thanks a bunch





duncsuss said:


> You should have the pulleys arranged "opposite" so that as the motor shaft pulley grows larger, the facing pulley on the lathe shaft shrinks.
> 
> Then put the belt around the smallest pulley on the motor shaft and the largest pulley on the lathe shaft. This will give you the slowest lathe rpm.
> 
> As you move the belt towards the other end of the group of pulleys the rpm will increase.
> 
> Try it yourself, you'll get the picture :thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome to the world of turning :smile:





duncsuss said:


> Oh, before you put any wood in there ...
> 
> BUY A FACEMASK.
> 
> This isn't a joke -- pieces of wood (even small pieces) can be very dangerous.



If your lathe is this old craftsman (your factory motor will be on the right side yet pully will be positioned the same) From right to left.....slow, faster, even faster, suicidal.










And If I may, get one of these masks, I just got it the other day, HOLY CRAP I LOVE IT.

Hey, It's Jim :icon_cool:


----------



## duncsuss

Hey -- it's Darth MacNut :laughing:

Glad to see you're taking your personal safety seriously.


----------

